# silvers and blues???



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

i was woundering what some of the silvers and blue's looked like during their first year, if anyone has any pics i would love to see them. I know ive posted on here about my boy before and so far nobody has said they think he will be either blue or silver, but he is getting alot of silver or white comming through now and its all over lol so i was just courious how others started off. Thanks =)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Default Silvers...transition from dark babies to platinum adults 

This was a thread I started where I posted photos of our old guy Thinker from baby to adult. He is a glorious platinum silver.

Could you post some photos of your boy in this thread? I will have a look and give you my honest opinion of his colour. I am not an expert in silvers but have some knowledge because of my Mom having been a breeder of silvers. We also lived for seventeen years with a blue male, Cherod's Rebel Jester.


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

i will have to take some new ones in the morning, although you cant really see the silver with the pics, but his back toes are almost completly silver and hes getting alot on his face especially around his eyes, he has them coming in on his tail and his chest, there are not alot on the bulk of his body but i sure notice them and for 3 generations back he has 6 other daogs that are either all silver or silver and black including his dad. But i'll post new pics in the morning. Thank you for your help =)


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd say more likely he's a bad black. My dog Matrix is the same way.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Here are a few photos of Saleen, she is now ummmmm 17 months old I think. 









13 weeks (I think... it might be 14 but who cares lol)









5 months









6 months









7 months after her first big haircut, so this was the (slightly sunburned) color underneath all the dark puppy hair.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

*A couple more*









10 months, starting to really lighten 









1 year

She is still changing and I am not sure how much more she will lighten. As I understand it Silvers can take two years (or longer?) to fully clear. I don't know much about blues except I think perhaps they take even longer than silvers to change and are of course darker. Silver is pretty obvious pretty early one, blue not so much?

I also posted pictures of her in my thread below "Not a puppy annymore" that were taken this past week.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes. With the silver pups, it is very obvious with their first face clip they are silver. By the time they go to their new homes at eifght weeks old, their faces, feet and clipped tails are bright silver against the dark coat.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Yes. With the silver pups, it is very obvious with their first face clip they are silver. By the time they go to their new homes at eifght weeks old, their faces, feet and clipped tails are bright silver against the dark coat.


Haha I remember people kept thinking Saleen was a really OLD mini poo when she was a pup b/c of the black body and silver face. She met loads of people when she was coming to work with me. People would peer in her crate and say something like ' awwww look at this old guy" ROFL. One person even asked me if I was sure I had gotten a puppy when I told them that Saleen was only a few months old. :rolffleyes:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Our silver boy is about 10-months-old and he is completely silver on his face and feet (like Saleen's first photo) and is clearing fast in other parts of his body; especially his legs. 
_


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

These are older pics. 



























Random silvers and white hairs when clearing is the sign of a bad black I believe. I think thats what it is. Plus he has mismarks too right? Suri is a perfect Silver girl and then Olie is an apricot with a mismark on his chest. He has little white curly hairs coming though on his back while starting the coat change. Olie was not a well bred spoo at all! We shaved him down 2 nights ago and I was very surprised at his build compared to Suri - same with his coat big difference.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> 10 months, starting to really lighten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saleen is so beautiful - I love the silver. Teddy's top knot and back were completely silver last year and I noticed that his top knot is turning darker - isnt that strange - you all thought he was a silver beige - maybe its just lighter in the summer?


----------



## RebeccaandHolly (Feb 6, 2009)

Holly is a blue and depending on how the light catches her, she looks black, or brown or dark gray. She's almost 2 and still very much clearing. I suspect she'll be a dark blue. Father was dark silver (maybe light blue) and mother was creme.


----------



## shalynn (Mar 18, 2010)

RebeccaandHolly said:


> Holly is a blue and depending on how the light catches her, she looks black, or brown or dark gray. She's almost 2 and still very much clearing. I suspect she'll be a dark blue. Father was dark silver (maybe light blue) and mother was creme.



When my boy has a fresh shaven face his looks just like yours, i was trying to get good pics but he's not working with me very well right now, i keep trying to get him to stand still or sit but he would rather come sit on me lol ill keep trying. thank you all very much for your post, they have all been so beautifull. Personally i dont care what color he turns out to be i still love him. =)


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Kiara is blue and she began clearing at an early age. Here are some pics! She is 21 months now.


----------



## HiSocietyPoodle (May 2, 2010)

*Handsome silver foxy/Spoo*

Saleen has a beautiful coat. I really like the coloration of his face to his body. Its just enough contrast. 

He looks like he's a really good dog.

How much does he weigh?

I like the running pic that his tongue is hanging out. You can tell he's having fun fun fun!


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

i have many pictures of my blue puppy in my profile albums. all are of mochi under 1 since she's only 9 months now she's mostly a dark grayish/brownish color with only hints of black at the tips of her ears and ridge of her back. she does have several silver guard hairs coming thru on the ridge of her back too.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

He is very handsome! Great pics.


----------

